# 1998 Chevy 3500 frame replacement



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi guys, here is the frame in question. It belongs to a 1998 chevy 3500, standard cab long bed. My grand question to you guys is can this be patched? Either with a plate or cutting further back and splicing a new front horn on? Option b would be total frame replacement. I know money wise many of you would say its not worth it, but it has sentimental value.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If it has sentimental value the right way would be to replace the whole frame and get more longevity out of the fix


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Find a parts truck with a decent frame.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Any advice on where to find a frame? Which ones are compatible?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Collision said:


> Any advice on where to find a frame? Which ones are compatible?


Local junk yard would know answer to both


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Any advice on where to find a frame? Which ones are compatible?


Can be a can of worms, unless you find a gem. Dealing with brake/gas lines etc.
May not be worth it, the parts=$$$, your time may lead you to scrap it, just my 2 cents ??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Collision said:


> Any advice on where to find a frame? Which ones are compatible?


That's what I'm doing with my 01 Ford. Found a stripped cab n chassis for $500.00. came from Vegas, no rust at all. I have about 50 hours in it, it is almost done.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Collision said:


> View attachment 211704
> 
> 
> Hi guys, here is the frame in question. It belongs to a 1998 chevy 3500, standard cab long bed. My grand question to you guys is can this be patched? Either with a plate or cutting further back and splicing a new front horn on? Option b would be total frame replacement. I know money wise many of you would say its not worth it, but it has sentimental value.


If you look on the inside of those frame rails, it is probably just as bad.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just curious how is the trucks body, rockers, floor, engine /trans. miles ?? got pics ?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> If you look on the inside of those frame rails, it is probably just as bad.


its for my wife, its her grandfathers's last truck.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> That's what I'm doing with my 01 Ford. Found a stripped cab n chassis for $500.00. came from Vegas, no rust at all. I have about 50 hours in it, it is almost done.


what website did you use to find it?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Just curious how is the trucks body, rockers, floor, engine /trans. miles ?? got pics ?


Its a 1998 Chevy 3500, 454 automatic with 4x4. Standard cab long bed. The crazy part is no rot anywhere else on the truck (minus brake and trans lines). It was a plow truck, has 112k miles on it. Ill snag some pictures when I see it next


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> Local junk yard would know answer to both


I tried, Ive heard 1988-1998 will work, but ive had others tell me 1994-1998 and it has to be a 3500 and 4x4. I was hoping someone else would have some experience on the matter


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Collision said:


> what website did you use to find it?


I found it local, a guy had it shipped from a yard out there to here, north jersey. The shipping was $2500.00. he took everything off of it and then I purchased the it. he stops here now, I can ask him where he found it. It just kills me how clean the frame is.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Is it a dually? 8m not sure that it would matter but I thought 2500 and 3500 shared a frame


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> Is it a dually? 8m not sure that it would matter but I thought 2500 and 3500 shared a frame


nope, single rear wheel


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Collision said:


> Its a 1998 Chevy 3500, 454 automatic with 4x4. Standard cab long bed. The crazy part is no rot anywhere else on the truck (minus brake and trans lines). It was a plow truck, has 112k miles on it. Ill snag some pictures when I see it next


If you could find a front frame clip. And you someone really good at welding. Then you could go that route. Would be a lot of work. But I like a challenge myself.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> I found it local, a guy had it shipped from a yard out there to here, north jersey. The shipping was $2500.00. he took everything off of it and then I purchased the it. he stops here now, I can ask him where he found it. It just kills me how clean the frame is.


Im outside of philly, keep me updated, definitely interested. Much appreciated


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> If you could find a front frame clip. And you someone really good at welding. Then you could go that route. Would be a lot of work. But I like a challenge myself.


would that pass a legitimate inspection tho? Im thinking 50 hours of doing it right makes more sense than just trying to patch it together.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

i sold a 96 3500 4x4 to @DeVries a couple of years ago for the dump box on it. Last he told me someone was using it as a lot truck... No idea if it burned to the ground after that...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

As far as putting a band aid on it, @TJS is well known for welding. Maybe he will ck. in soon. But how is the rest of the frame you maybe chasing more rot issues. ?
Right now, drive safely/no accidents Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In Mendham NJ facebook marketplace thers a 1998 chevy 4x4 with a 454 for 2500.00 I don't know how to post the darn thing here.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

check here https://www.car-part.com/


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

quigleysiding said:


> check here https://www.car-part.com/


Thank you!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Car part.com


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Collision said:


> Any advice on where to find a frame? Which ones are compatible?


Go West...

Search Craigslist and put up a want add 
In co wy mt & Id make a vacation out of it


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Or south.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I fixed one of those with the exact same issue. I posted here on PS but the pics will not show up after the upgrade they did here. As others have stated, depending on the rest of the frame it is a gamble. The other driver side also has to be this way if it was plowed. I made plates and had to extend the plates out very far to get some material that was not rusted. I also made a crossmember that tied in the truck side mounts with my plates. YOU CANNNOT WELD TO RUST.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> I fixed one of those with the exact same issue. I posted here on PS but the pics will not show up after the upgrade they did here. As others have stated, depending on the rest of the frame it is a gamble. The other driver side also has to be this way if it was plowed. I made plates and had to extend the plates out very far to get some material that was not rusted. I also made a crossmember that tied in the truck side mounts with my plates. YOU CANNNOT WELD TO RUST.


I will get back to you on the rust, I have to go glue a ICC bumper back on a lift gate trailer that fell off yesterday, I am pretty sure it may not be repairable at a low cost.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

So basically it seems I have 3 options 
1) total frame up restoration 
2) replace the front frame horns (gamble)
3) find a donor truck with bad motor trans body but a solid frame and swing cab and power train over. 

Obviously #3 sounds the cheapest to me, but possibly #2. #1. Looks most expensive, but in the end it'll be like a brand new truck, ill get pictures today when I swing by it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The truck in Jersey had a bad motor.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Asked the wife to go snag some pictures of the floor pans and body, obviously lack of communication... I wonder if the leaking brake line caused the rot?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

What is that red stuff. Please don't tell me someone put RTV over the brake line. It ain't gonna do anything. Also I doubt the rot is from the brake line. The truck I fixed had rot in the exact same spot.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I found the post. Not sure if the pics will show up. They show up for me but I posted those with the computer I am using so it might be linking the pics back to my hard drive.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ch...nd-cracks…how-i-fixed-it.171637/#post-2230480


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Regardless of what is apparent I garrantee if you crawl up under the front axle both sides will show signs of rust rot pinholes...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh yes no doubt both side would have rust issues. In looking at the limited pics and angles, this actually looks fixable and is very similar to the link I posted. However, if it were mine I would go the frame swap route. Tons of work and a lot of time. You need to weigh this out.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the guy with the galvanised frames said hes got it down to 30 hrs....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/16...zed-frame-fisher-xv2-and-hiway-sander.165214/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Regardless of what is apparent I garrantee if you crawl up under the front axle both sides will show signs of rust rot pinholes...


If he removes the radiator, and any other coolers etc. up front and gets a good look at the inside of the frame rail on that side, it will be rotted through.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My friend did one one on a f350 with a 7.3 a few years back .Took them about 3 days But they did replace everything while they had it apart . Breaks Springs ,fuel lines ,break lines , exhaust manifolds.oil pan ,The whole front end ..It was like a new truck when they were done It was expensive but a lot cheaper than a new truck. He got the frame from down south somewhere .


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Collision said:


> View attachment 211795
> View attachment 211796
> View attachment 211797
> View attachment 211798
> ...


This is why I force myself to sell trucks once the replacement shows up. I look at that truck and it makes me want to go buy one again, go find a nice clean 95-99 C/K. But the reality is I don't have the time or the money it would take to get one to the condition where I'd be happy with it. Then I see an '05, and the sentimental "I should get one of those again" kicks in. Good thing we stick to a stringent replacement schedule.

My B-I-L found a cherry '98 K2500 like the one in the pics, he got it off a retired farmer. Right place at the right time. I'm a bit envious - the C/Ks were one of my favourites. My son bought an '06 this past summer, RCSB - it's a cool little truck to run around in. It's like new, not a mark on it. Let's just say 95-99 RCSB might be one of my saved searches on Kijiji.

The right shop/handyman could fix that up. But the issue becomes what you don't quite see yet. So if it's worth it to you, frame swap might be the way to go.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll be doing a frame up rebuild.
I'm thinking wire brush the frame, coat it in east wood, and go from there. No point in fighting rust


GMC Driver said:


> This is why I force myself to sell trucks once the replacement shows up. I look at that truck and it makes me want to go buy one again, go find a nice clean 95-99 C/K. But the reality is I don't have the time or the money it would take to get one to the condition where I'd be happy with it. Then I see an '05, and the sentimental "I should get one of those again" kicks in. Good thing we stick to a stringent replacement schedule.
> 
> My B-I-L found a cherry '98 K2500 like the one in the pics, he got it off a retired farmer. Right place at the right time. I'm a bit envious - the C/Ks were one of my favourites. My son bought an '06 this past summer, RCSB - it's a cool little truck to run around in. It's like new, not a mark on it. Let's just say 95-99 RCSB might be one of my saved searches on Kijiji.
> 
> The right shop/handyman could fix that up. But the issue becomes what you don't quite see yet. So if it's worth it to you, frame swap might be the way to go.


Definitely not selling it, 100 percent right that the devil is in the details, its what you dont see that could make this go to hell...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

@Collision give this guy a call, maybe a road trip/summer project for ya !
Chevy GMC Cucv k30 4x4 regular cab 8' bed 1 ton frames k5 blazer -... (craigslist.org)


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> @Collision give this guy a call, maybe a road trip/summer project for ya !
> Chevy GMC Cucv k30 4x4 regular cab 8' bed 1 ton frames k5 blazer -... (craigslist.org)


Wrong vintage frame . He needs 88-98


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

sweetk30 said:


> Wrong vintage frame . He needs 88-98


^there was a few in his yard for sale or he might noaha guy ?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Collision said:


> Asked the wife to go snag some pictures of the floor pans and body, obviously lack of communication... I wonder if the leaking brake line caused the rot?


That vintage of Chevy is notorious for rotting right there. It's not the lines or a leak, bad frame design holds crap and water=rust


----------



## Scott Sabin (Mar 20, 2010)

7 years ago I had an accident with my 1998 k2500 (90k miles clean truck)bent the frame no sheet metal damage . I paid local bodyshop to do frame swap . I found a decent frame local .All total parts and labor $3600.00 couldn't replace the truck in that condition for the money.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Would this truck frame fit? If so what do you think the frame is worth?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know but the description is wrong.... It's charcoal on the outside also.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't know but the description is wrong.... It's charcoal on the outside also.


Youre brutal lol. It looks like the old body style, and from what I've heard 2500s and 3500s share the same frame as long as they're 8 lug axles. And since it burned the top side I'm hoping the frame is in good shape


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tell the seller to send you several pics of the frame !!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

not sure if this will help ya ??
Chevy frame differances? | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Found a frame in Baltimore Maryland! 350 bucks, any advice with how to load it onto a trailer without machinery?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Drag it over to a strong tree, use hoists /straps @ frt. and rear. Crank it up to the 
height u need, drive your flat bed over and lower her down. The unloading is the reversal.... Safety first. Thumbs Up


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

On a hard surface these will help >
1000 Lb. Capacity Vehicle Dollies 2 Pc (harborfreight.com)


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Make sure to take a flash light and look up inside the frame rails . They rot from the inside out .


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Roll it on logs or pvc pipe onto the trailer with come along or straps.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

?crack?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> ?crack?
> View attachment 212510


yah he will have to get out the grinder/ mig welder and due some touch ups /apply some bandaids like gussets ? Now is the best time


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> ?crack?
> View attachment 212510


I'll take a look at it, looks like a piece of scale falling off but definitely a spot to check out. Once he strips the body off it'll be alot easier to see whats up with it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This just my opinion, as I am doing something like what you are taking on, make dam sure that frame is in good condition, you do not want to go thru all of this and in three years ya got rot again.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> This just my opinion, as I am doing something like what you are taking on, make dam sure that frame is in good condition, you do not want to go thru all of this and in three years ya got rot again.


Exactly, its only a 2 hour drive, if it doesn't check out I'll tow an empty trailer home. Planning on Sanding the whole thing down and using Eastwood on the whole frame, try to get as much on the inside as possible


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> ?crack?
> View attachment 212510


Way to go Zoomer.....


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Collision said:


> Exactly, its only a 2 hour drive, if it doesn't check out I'll tow an empty trailer home. Planning on Sanding the whole thing down and using Eastwood on the whole frame, try to get as much on the inside as possible


CHeck out getting it sand/media blasted before you take it off the trailer. Might be a couple hundred (maybe more, maybe less) well spent.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

the Suburbanite said:


> CHeck out getting it sand/media blasted before you take it off the trailer. Might be a couple hundred (maybe more, maybe less) well spent.


What kind of shops do it?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

This is an opinion question, the truck currently has a western unimount on it, should I transfer that to the new frame? Or should I just sell the setup?


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Guys, same truck, same issue. I'm giving some thought to going south to pick up a stack of frames. This is off in the distance, so don't get too worked up. Sound off if this is of interest. Here's mine...this is a truck with existing cabcorners and rockers; 57,000 miles!


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Guys, same truck, same issue. I'm giving some thought to going south to pick up a stack of frames. This is off in the distance, so don't get too worked up. Sound off if this is of interest. Here's mine...this is a truck with existing cabcorners and rockers; 57,000 miles!

P.S. The 2011 and up Chevy/GMC has fully boxed frame made of actual METAL.

Somebody put a GMT400 body on one and save us all!

P.P.S. what you can't see in the pictures is that the torsion bars are the only thing holding the lower control arm on!


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Hey Guys, same truck, same issue. I'm giving some thought to going south to pick up a stack of frames. This is off in the distance, so don't get too worked up. Sound off if this is of interest. Here's mine...this is a truck with existing cabcorners and rockers; 57,000 miles!
> 
> P.S. The 2011 and up Chevy/GMC has fully boxed frame made of actual METAL.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy. Just don't hit any pot holes and you should be good


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Hey Guys, same truck, same issue. I'm giving some thought to going south to pick up a stack of frames. This is off in the distance, so don't get too worked up. Sound off if this is of interest. Here's mine...this is a truck with existing cabcorners and rockers; 57,000 miles!


One DOT inspection would have you walking here with that truck...


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

No one should drive such a thing on the road. When, not if, it lets go-Murphy will put you right into oncoming traffic.

I had taken it off the road a couple years ago when I found this; I was only plowing my own place. Then the trans blew, and it's way rustier than I feel safe wrenching on. A couple of years before that I replaced brake and fuel lines, there were golf ball sized chunks of frame falling off.

This is a well known problem, you would think GM would be decent enough to run off a few thousand replacement frames...Toyota had the same frame supplier and the same problem. Toyota warrantied and replaced their frames.


----------

